# Hanoi Open 2010



## Faz (Aug 15, 2010)

Piti Pichedpan 11.69 OH single WR

Congrats Piti!


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

congrats


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats! Is it a PLL Skip? and what about the average?


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2010)

The average was 19.xx, I'm told he had a counting 22 or something like that. I'm not sure on any more details.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2010)

When is it Yumu's turn? 
Great job Piti. Love to see a reconstruction.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2010)

EDIT

This is the info I have - the average wasn't 19.

19:54	anders	Piti 11.69 3x oh
19:55	anders	19.xx second
19:57	anders	22.44 third solve...


----------



## Dene (Aug 15, 2010)

wut a speedy guy


----------



## denhil3 (Aug 15, 2010)

congrat piti!! That was a really nice solve


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Aug 15, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Congrats! Is it a PLL Skip? and what about the average?


Yes, it's pll skip. Very nice solve. We are waiting for winner ceremony now. Viet nam also have a 9.75 single speed 3x3 made by vuaquyen92


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 15, 2010)

woohoo piti!


----------



## dizzmylife2658 (Aug 15, 2010)

congrats Piti )


----------



## r_517 (Aug 15, 2010)

CONG!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 15, 2010)

on video?


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 15, 2010)

congrats Piti!
bye Jihan


----------



## tranmynhquan1991 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is new OH 3x3x3 WR of Piti that I recorded  


Bonus : Picture of me and Piti with the display of his new record


----------



## anders (Aug 15, 2010)

The results are now posted.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 15, 2010)

Woah. Congrats to Piti.


----------



## jfly (Aug 15, 2010)

Damnit! Now I owe Chris two dinners...


----------



## blah (Aug 15, 2010)

fmcwat


----------



## Olympicswimmer2445 (Aug 15, 2010)

congrats

yay for right hand OH


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

blah said:


> fmcwat



And a NR, too...


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 15, 2010)

I read the winner of FMC as "The Queen"


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats Piti  I'm soooo happy


----------



## cupidvn (Aug 17, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > fmcwat
> ...



it's WR, of course it's NR


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 17, 2010)

cupidvn said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



You missed what they meant. 55 moves to win FMC is ridiculous. They're amazed that that was the winning solution and was the NR as well.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Aug 17, 2010)

i had 47 moves in that competition, but i also had a mistake , so the result was DNF


----------



## denhil3 (Aug 18, 2010)

just amzing!!!!!


----------

